# Euro headlight lens seals?!?!?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I have an '84 4000 quattro and picked up a set of flat front Euros (cibies I think, but definitely flat front for the older setup). At a point before I got them in the car the box with them in it fell off the shelf and the lenses shattered. I've since gotten a set of replacement lenses and found time today to make the swap (perhaps in time to have them in for Carlisle). Anyway, here's one more step in the process. The new lenses don't have seals. The old ones do, but they're stuck to the broken glass with adhesive. Any recommendations?

Is there a place that still sells the seals or any suggestions on something I could use to remove the adhesive from the old lenses and then adhesive/sealant for mounting the new ones?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

In a pinch, I have used weatherstripping foam, that one can get from hardware stores, to seal out drafts on doors. It's a bit of cutting a few pieces per lamp fixture, but looks legit (and works) if some with some artistic flair.

Hop this helps!


----------

